# Dog Gives Birth To 19 Puppies



## fmdog44 (Apr 8, 2019)

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2019/0...liver-litter-of-19-Great-Danes/4041551120432/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2019)

The dear little things!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow!  Is that a record??


fmdog...your link took too long to load so I gave up.

Guess I can google it and also what the record number of puppies are.

Thanks though...I missed this story somehow.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 8, 2019)

Well the record is 24 according to...

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/largest-litter-dog/


edit:  now this site is taking forever to load...I think the problem is my internet.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Well the record is 24 according to...
> 
> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/largest-litter-dog/
> 
> ...



I posted the You Tube, CC.

Your link was for  Neopolitan mastiff and there was actually one more who was stillborn.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I posted the You Tube, CC.
> 
> Your link was for  Neopolitan mastiff and there was actually one more who was stillborn.



Thanks, I did see your video....I’m having internet problems today.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 8, 2019)

That is amazing. I know Great Danes are big dogs but I thought being there are 19 puppies they would be very very small. Doesn't seem to be the case. She is going to need help feeding all of them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 8, 2019)

The news said all puppies were immediately adopted by people all over the country. Cool!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

That's a lot of pups~Wow


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 10, 2019)

I wonder how healthy the pups are from a litter that size.


----------

